# How do I...?



## lisaj1354 (Dec 8, 2007)

I finally got a puppy! His name is Charlie - he's 7 months old and although I've only had him for a few days, I'm in love!

But here's the problem.

He is used to doing his thing on puppy pads, but only when he's placed in an expen.

His puppy pads are in the kitchen and he won't use them on his own. I have to block the kitchen off and then, he'll use them. He won't just walk into the kitchen and use them on his own.

He peed on my rug only once since I got him and that was my fault for not watching for his signs (circling). 

Any idea how to get him to be a little more pro-active?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Do you plan on training him to go outside or to use puppy pads? If you plan on him to use puppy pads, I would keep him in the expen all the time and gradually increase the size until it is as big as your kitchen.

BTW--Charlie is a great name. Pictures please.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Dec 8, 2007)

He used the expen at the breeders. I don't have one. I'm using the kitchen as his expen- with gates at both ends..

When I let him loose in the house, he does fine, and won't pee or poop unless I place him in the kitchen with the gates up.

I've been leaving the gates down in hopes he'd go in by himself, but he doesn't.

Thats the problem. I'd like for him to use the puppy pads when he needs to - and not wait until I put him in the kitchen.

I'd love to post a pic - how do I do that?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

To post a pic, resize it smaller and then when you go to post (advanced) there is a section under the text box for managing 'attachments' click that and upload the picture.

I would probably just take him to the pad every so often and tell him to go potty. It sounds like he knows what the pad is for. and Just do that until it 'clicks' with him. It will, he's just still learning the new home/routine.

And, I'd probably hang some bells at the door and teach him to ring to go outside and potty. I think they like going outside. Are you planning on transitioning him to outdoors? or adding that? The hanging bells have really worked well for many of us.

My girl uses both bells/outside and a pad. I moved the pad to the laundry room and she caught on in a few days after I kept taking her there.

Kara


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I got Brando at 4 months, he's now 9 months and it's only been the last month that he has been totally reliable to go to the pee pad and do his business. It will take time and patience. You really need to watch Charlie like a hawk. If it looks like he's going to pee, take him to his pad and use a key work like "Go Potty". If you do this enough times he will eventually get it. There were times I did that and Brando didn't have to pee. That was ok I still kept it up. As well, if he does go on the pad at any time, give him a treat, praise him etc. Eventually a little lightbulb will go off in his head and he'll get it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Lisa, sounds like little Charlie is doing great for a wee pup-- How old is he? 
I would try instead of picking him up and putting him in the kitchen, leading him from other places in the house so he learns the way to do his biz. Pick a phrase to use ours is "do your biz" And with a treat in hand lead him to the pads and say "let's go do your biz" when he gets to the pads "do you biz" if he goes treat it like an academy award!!!! party! and at first do this every 15 minutes or so, so you can actually get a success!!! Good luck!!! 

Did some one say pictures of Charlie????


----------



## lisaj1354 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, I hope I posted the pic the right way...

Charlie is 7 months old.

He is crate trained and puppy pad trained, meaning he'll use the pads when he's penned in. He doesn't go near them when the kitchen is open to him. That said, he hasn't peed or pooped anywhere else in the apartment after his first day here.

I sometimes think he's so attached to me (in less than a week!) that he'd rather not pee or poop if it means he has to let me out of his sight!

He's the most mellow dog ever. He would rather sit with me or stare at me than play. 

His name may be Charlie, but his nickname is Tater because he's such a couch potato.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG LISA!!!! you did not say how completely and utterly adorable he was!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG he is adorable and I love his Tater nickname. You have him looking so good!  My first Havanese was a Charlie too and the same colors.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH my goodness Lisa, he is absolutely gorgeous!!! what a sweet face!!!

You gotta come to the NJ playdate!!!!! I want to kiss that face!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lisa,
Charlie is adorable. Great name! We had a Silky Terrier named Charlie.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is so handsome. I am so happy you found your litte boy. I hope to meet him at the playdate. He may shock you by how crazy he becomes when let to run wild with a bunch of other havs. They seem to have that effect on eachother. Even the quiet ones eventually give in to the other havs and they all RLH!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, Charlie is just adorable! I love his colors!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome Lisa and Charlie!!

He is adorable. I just adopted our boy Cash and he is also 7 months. Isn't amazing how fast they bond to you (and vice versa!). 

Sharon


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is SOOO cute, I love his coat! Its beautiful! Enjoy that couch potato! My girl loves her 'me' time (which usually includes her and me on the couch! lol) Tater is a cute nickname. I call Gucci "lazybug" all the time...if I had to rename her, lol.

He's precious!

Kara


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

He's soooo sweet! In regards to the pottying, I think he just needs a little time. He sounds like he's doing great.


----------



## Denise (Nov 21, 2007)

Lisa,

Charlie is adorable!!!! I think you had mention that you live in teaneck, NJ if so I'm very close by you!!! Charlie and Lucky can have playdates. eace:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Charlie is more than adorable. I suspect you're in for a surprise as he settles in more and feels totally safe that this is his forever home. Milo too was very mellow and quiet when I first got him (at 5 1/2 months). It didn't take long before he well earned his nickname "lunatic."

My first dog, Andre, duke of Walden, a poodle better known as Andy, came from a champion sire named Lord Charlemagne (sp), better know as Charlie. I love the name. 

I look forward to hearing more about your sweet baby.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMGosh, 'Tater' is very handsome and cute. He reminds me a little bit of my Pablo.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome Charlie aka Tater!:biggrin1: He has the sweetest, cutest looking face, I love his coloring!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa, Charlie is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Help! My older dog rolls in my younger dogs poop.*

:jaw:

I have a 6 year old Shih Tzu named Lily and a 6 month old Havanese named Toby. Twice since I have Toby, since December, Lily has rolled in his poop on the pee pee pads. Why would she do this? He is housebroken. Any suggestions?

Toby's Mom


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Their space can only be increased gradually and never to more than they are consistant in going back to the pad/box. It's great that he knows to use the pad. That's potty trained. Just because he is potty trained does not mean that he is house trained. It sounds like he is off to a good start. Ours leave here potty trained too but it's really easy to loose all the early training if they are given too much freedom too soon. With a good start it's a quick transition to being house trained but you have to pay attention to his needs. They won't house train just because you want them to.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Charlie is so handsome!!!!!! I want to pick him up and give him the biggest hug.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Lisa. :wave:

Your little Charlie is absolutely gorgeous!


----------

